# CJ From NY



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

cjweaver13 said:


> Hey all. I'm a 29 year old rider/ AASI instructor who has been teaching for 15 years and doing clinics and training for 3. Don't tell anybody but I also enjoy skiing, and recently started telemark. My current ride setup is Ride Insano boots, Flux John Jackson Signature Team bindings and Never Summer Cobra setup goofy. My other job is I'm a regional snow sports sales rep. I look forward to chiming in!


Oh no bra, we got a Sky up in here.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

cjweaver13 said:


> Hey all. I'm a 29 year old rider/ AASI instructor who has been teaching for 15 years and doing clinics and training for 3. Don't tell anybody but I also enjoy skiing, and recently started telemark. My current ride setup is Ride Insano boots, Flux John Jackson Signature Team bindings and Never Summer Cobra setup goofy. My other job is I'm a regional snow sports sales rep. I look forward to chiming in!


Whats up man, where about in NY are you? Im from LI

Where do you teach, I recently got back into snowboarding last year after taking a 10 year hiatus, I could always use some pointers!


----------



## cjweaver13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Cheers man. I currently work upstate at a smaller mountain called Oak Mountain, but worked at Gore Mountain for about 10 years


----------

